

Google: Please kill your Penguin update - ShaneOfAllTrade
http://www.change.org/petitions/google-please-kill-your-penguin-update-l

======
ShaneOfAllTrade
This update is killing my ability to rank quality sites that have ranked for
several months now. Only to be taken over by the Corporate giants and low
quality sites with a billion pages of content. This if accepted can easily
prevent any start-up company from ranking unless they dig in their pockets for
advertisement money. This is obviously in the advantage of Google while many
small companies will loose.

~~~
ShaneOfAllTrade
Also, if you check out the link, you will find that there is already a
movement to stop this, but we have found ycombinator and Hacker News has a
more unique power system as seen in SOPA. Hopefully we can organize something
here as well.

